# Cops in Woodside



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cops at all the stop signs on Canada Rd. today. Make sure you do the full stop at all the stop signs (always, but especially this weekend). Looks like they were raising substantial ticket revenue today...


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Number9 said:


> Cops at all the stop signs on Canada Rd. today. Make sure you do the full stop at all the stop signs (always, but especially this weekend). Looks like they were raising substantial ticket revenue today...


yup they are sneaky devils. motocyclist are their main target always.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Usually, if an officer is hitting a certain area, it is because of too many accidents, or close calls with lots of complaints. Lots of cops ride and usually the citation money goes to the city or county, not the police department, so if there's an officer there, don't assume it's because it's because they hate cyclists.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

HIPCHIP said:


> Usually, if an officer is hitting a certain area, it is because of too many accidents, or close calls with lots of complaints. Lots of cops ride and usually the citation money goes to the city or county, not the police department, so if there's an officer there, don't assume it's because it's because they hate cyclists.


far as i can tell 'hate' hasen't been mentioned  and in this case woodside and surrounding areas are patroled heavy on weekends due to motorcyclists period!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

In Woodside the cops target cyclists rolling stop signs. Be especially careful of the stop at Alpine and Portola rd. There is often a motorcycle cop lurking in the bushes there. Portola and Mountain Home is another spot to be extra careful, as are the stop signs on Canada.

It's on Skyline where they target motorcyclists. Cops don't target motorcycles rolling stops, instead they are looking for speeding. There's often a CHP or sherriff up at Skylonda on the weekend when there's a lot of motorcycles at Alice's, waiting for a motorcyclist to do something stupid.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> It's on Skyline where they target motorcyclists. Cops don't target motorcycles rolling stops, instead they are looking for speeding. There's often a CHP or sherriff up at Skylonda on the weekend when there's a lot of motorcycles at Alice's, waiting for a motorcyclist to do something stupid.


no they are targeted everywhere beyond toga so make no mistake, and yes even rolling stops.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

This is not their first time to go after cyclists. I have 2 friends that both got popped on Canada Rd. We all stop now, I get it when the ticket you if your going down Canada at 25mph but rolling it seems extreme.

Either way, if it is the weekend, STOP or pay the price.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone know if for stopping a track stand is ok or do they want you to actually put your foot down? I rode up there Friday and did track stand stops at the stop sign. I plan on riding up there more now that my endurance will let me.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

jorgemonkey said:


> Anyone know if for stopping a track stand is ok or do they want you to actually put your foot down? I rode up there Friday and did track stand stops at the stop sign. I plan on riding up there more now that my endurance will let me.


It depends on how pissy the officer is. If they want to ticket people, nothing but 2 feet down will suffice.

If its the weekend I do a 4 way look for cops and if I see one I make sure to look at them when I come to a complete stop and put my foot down.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't know anyone who has done a full stop track stand and gotten a ticket. Many people's "track stand" stops aren't really full stops. 

The law says that you have to stop, not that you have to put a foot down. Slowing down to 10 mph and tapping a foot on the ground is not technically stopping.



22450. (a) The driver of any vehicle approaching a stop sign at the
entrance to, or within, an intersection shall stop at a limit line,
if marked, otherwise before entering the crosswalk on the near side
of the intersection.
If there is no limit line or crosswalk, the driver shall stop at
the entrance to the intersecting roadway.
(b) The driver of a vehicle approaching a stop sign at a railroad
grade crossing shall stop at a limit line, if marked, otherwise
before crossing the first track or entrance to the railroad grade
crossing.
(c) Notwithstanding any other provision of law, a local authority
may adopt rules and regulations by ordinance or resolution providing
for the placement of a stop sign at any location on a highway under
its jurisdiction where the stop sign would enhance traffic safety.


----------

